# Automator et "services"



## mgomel (28 Septembre 2009)

Automator permet avec Snow Léopard d'enregistre des actions en qualité de "services" utilsables avec le menu éponyme.
J'ai fait un essai et ça marche.
Je voudrais supprimer le service que j'ai créé.
Ou sont stockés les services.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## kriso (28 Septembre 2009)

mgomel a dit:


> Automator permet avec Snow Léopard d'enregistre des actions en qualité de "services" utilsables avec le menu éponyme.
> J'ai fait un essai et ça marche.
> Je voudrais supprimer le service que j'ai créé.
> Ou sont stockés les services.
> Merci de votre aide


 
Maison/Bibliothèque/Services.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

kriso a dit:


> Maison/Bibliothèque/Services.



Merci !


----------

